# Question on a Commercial Bid



## PLMaint. (Oct 21, 2005)

I'am bidding on a commercial property. We do alot of residentials, but only a couple of commercial, and we charge by the push. My question is how much to charge for this. I'am not sure of the sq. ft. but I do know that it will take about 1:45 min. to 2 hours, nothing in the way, a somewhat clear piece of property. They want a price for the season. Do you give a discount for contracts? Not knowing the number of pushes you might do. Next question, salt. We will need about 400 lbs. what to charge. Thanks guys, for all your help.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PLMaint. said:


> I'am bidding on a commercial property. We do alot of residentials, but only a couple of commercial, and we charge by the push. My question is how much to charge for this. I'am not sure of the sq. ft. but I do know that it will take about 1:45 min. to 2 hours, nothing in the way, a somewhat clear piece of property. They want a price for the season. Do you give a discount for contracts? Not knowing the number of pushes you might do. Next question, salt. We will need about 400 lbs. what to charge. Thanks guys, for all your help.


Are you serious with this question? You do residentials, right? Then how much would you charge me to do my driveway? The answer you give will likely relate right back to your question. Regarding salt - there are many ways. Some people charge twice their cost, some three times their cost, some charge for the salt plus a charge for truck/salter.

Do you have an hourly rate you try to maintain with your plowing? You might use this and apply the amount of time you figure it'll take.


----------

